# Dogging Coyotes



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Do any of you use your dogs as decoys for coyotes? I just bought Dogging Coyotes I and II from E.L.K., Inc. http://www.elkinc.com/detail.aspx?ID=74
I watched the first video yesterday and the second today... it's amazing how well it works. The reason i am asking is that i have a 6 month old GSP pup that i am planning on training to bring in the coyotes. The video says that it is best to take the pups out with an experienced dog at first to help them learn, and i don't know anyone who has an experienced coyote dog. 
any info would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been hearing and seeing a lot about this lately. Looks like it works so well that you're almost guaranteed to kill any coyotes that see the dogs. The clips I saw were spooky. The hunter could totally stand up and ready himself in full view of the coyote to make a solid shot. They were just totally dialed in on the dogs. But anyway, I would be interested in using dogs as well. Would be cool if someone here had experience.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I heard those coyotes can chew up the dogs pretty good. I saw a video of it and the they used labs and they showed scars and torn up ears and such. Not sure I would want to put my dog through that, but to each his own.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Last man standing, decoying coyotes with dogs is a rush unlike anything I've experienced but its not any easy as seen on tv. Not every coyote will play, you will lose plenty of coyotes because of dog. Some come in for a fight and others bolt at the first sight of a dog. A lot of that has to due with time of year and age of coyote. A coyote or group of coyotes will **** sure chew up a dog quick but ya just gotta be careful. A good decoy dog can be very effective in increasing your coyote numbers but a bad one will cost ya way more coyotes then it worth. I would encourage anyone to try and take your dog calling because I enjoy the companionship just as much as the good decoying.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

There is a guy who goes by troutbum who runs a Griff on coyotes. I don't know if he gets on here much so you might send him a message to ask how to train for it.


----------



## shortbreath54 (Apr 23, 2009)

As far as dog decoys working, on the Oregon Coast I was walking my Lahso when two coyotes came a running thought it was all you can eat..luckily I always carry A 9mm is not the best for coyotes but even after I hit the first dog the second kept coming and I finally put it down.My dog has stayed on a leash ever since If you are not fond of your small dog it will work as bait, I just love mine to much to make that mistake again.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

its all about time of year. Most of the videos you see are in the spring when coyotes have pups and their just defending their territory.


----------

